# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Δεν βγαζει ατμο το συστημα σιδερωματος  singer Europa

## GIORGOS04

γεια σας και απο εμενα.εχω ενα συστημα σιδερωματος της singer europa οχι"" s "" σκετο europa.
το προβλημα που εχει δημιουργηθει ειναι οτι δεν βγαζει ατμο το σιδερο ενω η πλακα ζεσταινετε και το μποιλερ επισεις,
οταν παταω να ριξει ατμο τιποτα.το ανοιξα διχως να εχω γνωση και αποψη απλα ετσι μηπως και κατι κανω.με μια απλη ματια πιστευω πως δεν δουλευει η αντλια νερου για να ριξει το νερο στο μποιλερ και να δημιουργηθει ο ατμος.διοτι οταν το συστημα δουλευε ακουγοταν ενας θορηβος που τραβουσε το νερο,τωρα αυτο σταματησε.
οταν το ανοιξα αποσυνδεσα ενα σωληνακι νερου μετα την αντλια νερου και εριξα με μια συριγγα νερο.
το νερο προχωρησε στο μποιλερ και ετσι βγηκε και ατμος απο το σιδερο.
δεν ξερω αν σας βοηθησα να καταλαβετε.αν καποιος γνωριζει και καταλαβε και μπορει να βοηθησει θα του ημουν ευγνωμων.ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## diony

κάποια  ατμοσυστήματα έχουν για  επιπλέον προστασία μαγνητικό φλοτέρ στο δοχείο πλήρωσης νερού ( δεν ξέρω για το δικό σου ) , που όταν κατέβει χαμηλά η στάθμη νερού ή αν δεν κουμπώσει καλά το δοχείο πάνω στο ατμοσύστημα δεν παίρνει εντολή η αντλία για να πρεσάρει μέσα νερό

----------


## GIORGOS04

κωστα ευχαριστω για την παρεμβαση.δεν βλεπω κατι τετοιο αλλα μονο την αντλια και το πιο πιθανο ειναι να εχει χαλεσει αυτη οποτε λεω να την αλλαξω.υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να μετρησω την αντλια με οργανο και να μου δειξει αν ειναι καμμενη?

----------


## diony

αρχικά αν το έχεις λυμένο ανέβασε κάποια φωτογραφία αν μπορείς καθαρή και δες τι τάση λειτουργίας γράφει στην αντλία συνήθως είναι 230 βόλτ 
να σου θυμίσω πως αν δεν έχεις γνώσεις μην επεμβαίνεις .π.χ. η σωλήνα που έβγαλες αν δε μπει σωστά και φύγει από τη θέση της ενώ το έχεις ανοικτό  κινδυνεύεις να πάθεις εγκαύματα από τον ατμό που υποτίθεται θα υπάρχει στο μπόιλερ

----------


## GIORGOS04

ευχαριστω πολυ και θα ακολουθησω την συμβουλη σου!σιγουρα ενας μαστορας θα το δει και θα κρινει  και παλι ευχαριστω

----------

